# Clarke County 10 Pointer



## AgE (Sep 18, 2004)

Here is a good'un taken in Clarke County yesterday afternoon.  The happy hunter is Chris Parrish.  The deer was killed on a tract that we strictly trophy manage.  The deer was feeding on saw tooth acorns with another 10 pointer at 7:00 PM yesterday when Chris double lunged him at 27 yards.  Unofficial net score:  128".

Congrats Chris!    

By the way - that's my little man Jackson posing with the rack!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Nice...*

Gotta' love that!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 18, 2004)

Mighty FINE


----------



## stumpshooter (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## leo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Congrats Chris Parrish*

AgE, thanks for showing it to us, along with your "litte man"  


leo


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 18, 2004)

Great Buck!!!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 18, 2004)

Dern tootin it's nice one...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 18, 2004)

Thats a goodun.. Tell him congrats.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 18, 2004)

It's about time someone got one!!!!!!


----------



## nchunter (Sep 18, 2004)

i would say that is a trophy


----------



## Hardy (Sep 18, 2004)

Congratulations, nice set of antlers


----------



## terry denney (Sep 19, 2004)

undefinedundefinedundefinedyou are the man


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 19, 2004)

*Chris*

AgE, tell him we proud of him. Congratulations


----------



## HT2 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Jason.....*

Why is "HE" hidding his face????????    

Good, Good Buck.......


----------



## Hawg (Sep 19, 2004)

Very Nice Buck


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 19, 2004)

Hats off to Chris on a job well done, that's a dandy buck!...  

I think that of your's is wondering where his bow is...


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 19, 2004)

*10 point buck*

Nice buck good feeling when you score with a bow! All skill!


----------



## Buck_Ridge (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats!! Nice to see deer of that quality!


----------



## Carp (Sep 20, 2004)

Niceun!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2004)

Very nice buck!  And nice lookin' lil' man ya got there too!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 20, 2004)

*Very Nice*

very nice indeed


----------



## mpowell (Sep 20, 2004)

that's definitely a shooter.  very nice.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 20, 2004)

Both them bucks are going looking


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2004)

He is pretty!  and the young fella looks almost happy  Tell him we said congrats.

Jim


----------



## Mac (Sep 20, 2004)

*gooden*

congrads


----------



## AgE (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words folks - I will pass them along to Chris.  He's a little shy in front of the camera!  Jackson on the other hand thought it was the coolest thing he had ever seen.  He will be two in December and his favorite thing to watch on TV in his words is "Big Buck Down" - in other words hunting shows.  

Also, he likes to eat his breakfast in the morning while watching the deer in the food plot out back through the breakfast room window.  I'm pretty sure I have a hunter on my hands!

AgE


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 21, 2004)

awsome bow buck


----------



## guess (Sep 23, 2004)

congrats ! that is awesome!


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 23, 2004)

Man that caused me to start drooling.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buck!!!!!!


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 24, 2004)

*.............*

very nice buck, ya'all!!......congrats!!


----------



## 6wheeler (Sep 24, 2004)

*10pt*

Sweet!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 28, 2004)

*Congrads....*

Outstanding Deer, what was the inside spread?


----------

